# Ubuntu 11.10 sur Macbook avec SSD: pas de boot  Pages :



## chrisbi (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me tourne vers le forum pour un peu d'aide: je suis possesseur d'un macbook noir Core2Duo de 2006 avec un SSD Kinston 128Go.
J'ai lion installé dessus, et j'avais laissé 22Go pour me mettre à Ubuntu.
Lors  de l'installation via le DVD d'ubuntu, celui-ci ne me proposait que  d'effacer Mac Os X Lion ou de faire une installation personnalisée; il  faut que Lion rajoute en sus une partition dite Recovery, enfin bref.
Je crée ma partition pour ubuntu en ext4 puis ma partition swap de 1Go.
Pour le reste, j'avais mis mon point bootage sur la partition ext4 comme indiqué sur des tutoriels.
Installation  sans aucun problème, refit avait été installé auparavant: j'arrive sur  l'écran de sélection du système, je choisis ubuntu avec refit, le démarrage semble se lancer avec un petit nux en image, puis écran noir et plus rien... et tout s'arrête: une  idée simple de ma grosse bévue?
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Isdf (28 Octobre 2011)

Hello,
synchronise tes  partitions avec refit. 

pour ça va sur partion tool avec les flèches du clavier quand refit s'affiche et une fois dedans valide et reboot ton mac ça devrai passer.

A+


----------



## chrisbi (29 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse: j'ai effectivement essayé ta technique et voici le message d'erreur en pièce-jointe:





une idée?
Merci de ta réponse en tous les cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------

Je crois avoir une idée grâce à la recherche de mon ami Google " *Error: Not found returned from gptsync.efl *"

*Résultats:* http://mac.linux.be/content/problems-refit-and-grub-after-installation


----------



## Isdf (31 Octobre 2011)

Hello, 

c'est exactement ce que j'allais te donner comme lien si la synchro ne marche pas ou a un problème. 
Ou alors tu peux redémarrer sur ta partition linux en bootant avec le live cd normalement il va booter automatiquement sur ta partition et dans le software center tu va trouver le paquet gtpsync directement dans les dépôts Ubuntu. ensuite tu fait comme dans la methode écrite dans le lien que tu donne a partir du step 8..


Sinon ce la peux marcher aussi en désinstallant  refit 

et en redémarrant sous mac os  et ensuite réinstaller refit de plus quand tu réinstalle refit je te conseil grandement d'aller dans installation personnalisée et tout cocher ca évitera certains problème de reconnaissance de partitions. Le problème c'est que cette méthode est plus simple mais marche 1 fois sur 2. 

A+


----------



## chrisbi (13 Novembre 2011)

Merci Isdf

J'ai désinstallé rEfit puis réinstaller Ubuntu... tout fonctionne cool, je vais pouvoir me lancer tranquillou à sa découverte!

Merci

Chris
*




*


----------

